# Summer update released yet?



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Has the summer update (20.4.2) gone out to the general users yet?

I had a Roamio that updated a couple weeks ago and then proceeded to fail one tuner. Got the box replaced and the new one installed but the installation downloaded and installed 20.4.1, previous revision.

Funny situation is that our two Premieres are now snappier through the menu's than the Roamio.

I went to the priority update page and put in the new TSN just in case but the Roamio has not received the update yet. Currently all four tuners are working fine on this box, course my old box did prior to the update as well.


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

jcthorne said:


> Has the summer update (20.4.2) gone out to the general users yet?
> 
> I had a Roamio that updated a couple weeks ago and then proceeded to fail one tuner. Got the box replaced and the new one installed but the installation downloaded and installed 20.4.1, previous revision.
> 
> ...


priority page usually takes 1 to 2 days. 
try to force connection after 7:30 eastern timer.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

Some have stated they have received it, TiVo rolls out the updates in waves as having all the TiVos downloading at once causes problems on their side.


----------



## mcluvin (Apr 29, 2014)

Did priority update page yesterday afternoon. Got the update this evening after a few forced connects. Now trying to update one of my minis.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

jcthorne said:


> Funny situation is that our two Premieres are now snappier through the menu's than the Roamio.


I have a Premiere Elite and a Roamio Pro. On a scale of 1 to 10, rating responsiveness only, the Roamio gets a 9, and the Elite before the update was a 5. Now it's a 7. Nowhere near the speed of the Roamio. Much better, but not equal.

YMMV.


----------



## Fielding (May 28, 2010)

Thanks - good info


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

I think I was seeing the Roamio at its worst just after a new install, they take a day or two to finish indexing etc before they come up to full speed.

you are right, the Roamio with the old software is still a bit faster than the Premiere with the new version. Still trying to get my new Roamio to update to 20.4.2


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

astrohip said:


> I have a Premiere Elite and a Roamio Pro. On a scale of 1 to 10, rating responsiveness only, the Roamio gets a 9, and the Elite before the update was a 5. Now it's a 7. Nowhere near the speed of the Roamio. Much better, but not equal.


I'd agree with that assessment.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

This seems a bit odd.

I have a Roamio Pro, XL4 and 5 Mini's. Two of the Mini's received the 20.4.2 update a couple of days ago, but all of the other TiVo devices are still on 20.4.1. I've tried reconnecting to the TiVo service on the Roamio a couple of times but no update. 

Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

DigitalDawn said:


> This seems a bit odd.
> 
> I have a Roamio Pro, XL4 and 5 Mini's. Two of the Mini's received the 20.4.2 update a couple of days ago, but all of the other TiVo devices are still on 20.4.1. I've tried reconnecting to the TiVo service on the Roamio a couple of times but no update.
> 
> Has anyone else seen this?


My Elite and Plus have had the update for weeks now. I signed those and my Mini up for Priority as soon as the page was posted. My mini still hasn't gotten the update and I went ahead and signed it up on the Priority page again. Really not sure how they roll this update out but I certainly wouldn't have expected my mini still hasn't gotten the update since I signed all 3 up for Priority at the same time.


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

I did not sign up for priority on the update yet 3 of my machines received it several weeks ago: Roamio Pro, Mini and Premiere. I have had no issues with it and like the filtering on the Now Playing screen.


----------



## todd_j_derr (Jun 6, 2000)

I got it on my Roamio a few days ago, do not have it on the 2 minis I use regularly, haven't checked the Premiere or the other 2 minis. I don't think I signed up for priority this time..


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

I just activated a new Roamio back on 7/10. When I first connected it, it downloaded an update, but it was 20.4.1.

A couple days later, I found out about the Priority update page, and signed the Roamio up on it. And a couple days after that - probably 7/14 or 7/15 - the Roamio updated itself to 20.4.2.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

All four of my minis were updated last night and only 2 were submitted for priority update. My two roamio's nothing yet. And both submitted for update.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

monkeydust said:


> My Elite and Plus have had the update for weeks now. I signed those and my Mini up for Priority as soon as the page was posted. My mini still hasn't gotten the update and I went ahead and signed it up on the Priority page again. Really not sure how they roll this update out but I certainly wouldn't have expected my mini still hasn't gotten the update since I signed all 3 up for Priority at the same time.


I finally got my mini updated overnight.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

joewom said:


> All four of my minis were updated last night and only 2 were submitted for priority update. My two roamio's nothing yet. And both submitted for update.


I'm wondering if this is deliberate? Several people reported issues with Mini's "forgetting" the host DVR and requiring you to redo the network setup on the Mini and re-assign the host DVR. Perhaps updating the Mini's first, and then the Roamios mitigates this problem.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

tatergator1 said:


> I'm wondering if this is deliberate? Several people reported issues with Mini's "forgetting" the host DVR and requiring you to redo the network setup on the Mini and re-assign the host DVR. Perhaps updating the Mini's first, and then the Roamios mitigates this problem.


Was thinking that last night but this morning still nothing on the roamios.


----------



## treaty (Mar 1, 2006)

Premier here. Haven't gotten the update yet. I'm Getting promotional email from TiVo saying "you should have noticed the new look of our summer update by now"... But no, I haven't. Is the update still rolling out or did I get skipped?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

treaty said:


> Premier here. Haven't gotten the update yet. I'm Getting promotional email from TiVo saying "you should have noticed the new look of our summer update by now"... But no, I haven't. Is the update still rolling out or did I get skipped?


Still rolling out. My buddy in Montana where we are visiting just got it last night/this morning. He really likes it! He also has a Premiere.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

Got the update early Tuesday morning. My Roamio Pro is working great although my Premiere does not seem "snappier" is anyway.


----------



## ort (Jan 5, 2004)

My Mini also updated first. Still waiting on a Roamio update.

Although all this update really does is make me wish the added tags to the shows.

All I really want in the sidebar is "ME", "WIFE", "KIDS", "OTHER" and "ALL"


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

That's profiles, and it is yet another feature that has been asked for plenty of times and ignored. It could have been as simple as letting you tag SPs/ARWLs/manuals when setup and then filtering the NPL like you can with categories, but they've never bothered with it.


----------



## spectrablue (Feb 14, 2014)

treaty said:


> Premier here. Haven't gotten the update yet. I'm Getting promotional email from TiVo saying "you should have noticed the new look of our summer update by now"... But no, I haven't. Is the update still rolling out or did I get skipped?


Same here.
What the email should have said is "you should have noticed we haven't updated your software yet."


----------

